# cam i feed my gsd beef tripe



## adam1969 (Sep 2, 2008)

my dog is on raw diet can i give him tripe thanks


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes! I have only fed the canned tripett kind
http://www.tripett.com/

But they love it, and it is also very good for them









Some others may have some links to an even more fresh tripe source!

I have heard to not feed the type in the grocery store (the white, bleached type)

here is another thread on tripe, with some places to get it
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=723431&page=6#Post723431


----------



## adam1969 (Sep 2, 2008)

i picked up 5lb of fresh tripe so this is ok?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

from what I have seen and read..the fresher the better! so sounds like you have one lucky dog


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Is the tripe white?

If yes, it's really not worth feeding. That is BLEACHED tripe. It's been cleaned so that it can be sold for human consumption. And since it was cleaned all the good stuff for our dogs have been removed.

If you get RAW tripe - usually a greenish/grey color and smells like a cown barn on a hot August day







- that isw the GOOD stuff.


----------



## tspiker03 (Sep 15, 2008)

Leyna and Levi eat green tripe. It's like doggy crack for them. Unfortunately DW doesn't like to cut it up so that falls on me. Oh well she does the rest of the feeding so its the least I can do. Man, it smells like pooh, wait, it is....


----------



## adam1969 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for all replys


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.aplaceforpaws.com is a great source for fresh(frozen) green tripe.
http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/rawgreenuntr.html


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

This is DH cutting up a whole beef stomach... yuck. The dogs eat it. DH tries to not barf when he cuts it all up. Thankfully it is only once a month we buy a whole one.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Danielle,

It looks like the tripe your husband is cutting up is cleaned tripe. If it is you can save him the stomach upset - it really isn't worth much nutritionally to a dog.

Here is a picture of a whole FRESH tripe (from A Place for Paws website):










If it isn't green - TRULY green in color - it isn't RAW tripe.

If it's predominantly white colored than it has been cleaned and all the stuff that is good for the dogs has been removed.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

OK.







It wasn't white as in bleached white. and still have straw and stuff in it. 
I know a place that sells it cut and mixed with meat so I will see about that instead.
Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

oh geez - where is the vegans beware sign. that photo nearly made me puke lauri.

green tripe = the reason my dogs are only 75% raw.

*gag*


----------

